# Um—-



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

What?! Ok just an explanation would be awesome. I cannot believe it was intact!! AND cold, in the run. 

























OK


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Rubbery egg. Needs more calcium and keep an eye on the hen that laid that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bet you know which one that probably laid that. I got to see one or two of those during my chicken years.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I bet it’s Moo, the one who has had minor laying issues in the past. Nobody looked guilty though! (It was cold so nobody was even slightly pale anymore!) 

I’m going to invest in the Calciboost for her finally, see if that helps her. It’s completely soft, like membrane-only thin. I put it in a bit of water and of course it’s all puffed back up now. Yay science!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Such simple things delight you. LOL

That and some D3 will help her. This will be an ongoing problem with her, sad to say.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I talked to hubbs about spaying her, as you had suggested. He agreed- she’s far too much of a pet AND too young to not try to do this for, if the other doesn’t keep it from being an issue... which I’m sure will reduce issues but not eliminate entirely. So it’s definitely on the table. We are having a devil of a time getting someone local to tell us who services their flocks. It must be a cult.... 

And yeah, I freely admit the little things amuse me most. Actually.... I’m gonna tell on myself worse. You know that Peter Griffin giggle? My son walked in to me doing that while bouncing said egg in the bowl of water.....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, the cult of bird flu and not being trained on the medical care of birds. The bird flu thing has fallen off in most areas but the training for caring for birds is still nadda. 

Have you checked with large animal vets. Usually those farm vets are willing to give most anything a whirl.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, the cult of bird flu and not being trained on the medical care of birds. The bird flu thing has fallen off in most areas but the training for caring for birds is still nadda.
> 
> Have you checked with large animal vets. Usually those farm vets are willing to give most anything a whirl.


Or the farm/ cattle/ equine vets, oftentimes they will at least talk to you. It may be a matter of networking to find someone.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hahaha jinx goes to you two! Hehe. 

Yeah, I’m going to be hitting them up next: it’s insanity! I did find a chicken specialist a couple hours away too. If we need a spay or something along those lines I know ahead of time I will almost def try to use them. But for everything else, I will if I really need to, but otherwise it sure would be super duper nice to find someone who will help; there has to be some. Dude. It’s Appalachian farm country! Come ON!!!! Ok done.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Small animal vets, for the most part, won't entertain looking at birds of any kind. Which really makes no sense since many large animal vets will look at chickens.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Right! And it’s one thing when you’re asking for help w a small and named backyard flock vs a commercial setup too. Least, I should think that would make a difference. But no. Guess there’s not big money in just chickens???? No, I cannot see that being true at all. Kinda makes me wanna go back to school (a 4th time!) 
Seriously considering making a bid for chicken vet. Someone needs to!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In a commercial setup if one is sick the entire flock is culled. Injured? The bird is culled. 

I think my vet said something about spending 15 mins in vet school when it came to birds. That their physiology is so vastly different from mammals they are difficult to treat safely. 

Even exotic vets, those that do take care of birds, screw things up. I knew someone years ago that had a sick rooster. She took him to the exotic vet. That vet said it was something or other to put him down. Well, us chicken folk knew that was absolutely wrong. She treated the bird and he went on to lead a happy rooster life.


----------

